# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Ik word niet 'nat'

## sofieme

Ik ben 20 jaar en ik neem sinds december de pil.
Vroeger had ik altijd erg veel witverlies en als ik opgewonden was werd ik snel (en veel) nat. Sinds enkele weken is dit echter niet meer zo... Ik ben gewoon heel de tijd droog. Geen witverlies meer en ik blijf droog als ik opgewonden ben. Dit is een probleem want seksuele activiteit is pijnlijk nu. Mijn laatste maandstonden was er geen bloed maar het was heel erg donkerrbruin. Kan dit komen doordat ik (doordat ik op vakantie was) de pil 8 dagen langer genomen heb? Mag dit dan niet? 
Ik ben best bezorgd, zowel om het heel erg donkere 'bloed' als om het feit dat ik niet meer nat word.
Hopelijk weten jullie hier iets meer over...

----------


## Déylanna

Je mag gerust de pil enkele dagen doorslikken, hoor. Dat je nu bruine vloeing kwijt ben geraakt kan ook gewoon oud bloed zijn. Ik zou me er geen zorgen over maken.
Dat je nu je de pil slikt opeens minder vochtig wordt tijdens de sex komt hoogst waarschijnlijk wel door de pil. De pil kan namelijke een negatief effect hebben op de sexuele opwinding. De pil kan de productie van vaginaal vocht verminderen. Een verminderde productie van vaginaal vocht kan er weer voor zorgen dat je pijn hebt bij het vrijen. Ook kan de pil ervoor zorgen dat je bijna helemaal geen zin meer hebt in sex. (staat als het goed is ook in de bijsluiter)
Wanneer je last hebt van minder zin in sex door de pil dan is het zeker raadzaam om nog eens langs de huisarts te gaan voor een ander voorbehoedsmiddel. 

groetjes
Déylanna

----------


## Lena26

Hallo 

Ik zit met hetzelfde probleem, maar dan wel al jaren. Bij mijn vorige vriend was het minder omdat hij minder groot geschapen was zal ik maar zeggen. Ik heb pas terug een nieuwe vriend waar ik terug pijn heb tijdens het vrijen. Ondertussen is het zo dat ik er vooraf al zorgen maak wat sex niet leuk meer maakt en zeker niet meer spontaan.

Kan dit enkel door de pil komen of kan het nog andere redenen hebben? Bij mij is het natuurlijk ook al een psychologisch probleem ondertussen. Zijn er medicijnen dit me tijdens het vrijen terug nat kunnen maken? We hebben al glijmiddel gepobeert maar dit lost dit niet op en onderbreekt het vrijen.

Graag hulp aub.

Alvast bedankt

----------

